# A thick and full carpet...



## Tomp91 (19 Jun 2020)

of Algae...





Any ideas what am doing so wrong? I have scrubbed that bad boy away with a tooth brush a couple of times then done big water changes to remove green water, does not take long to grow back at all.

Tank 28x35x30 -30L
Light 23W cfl 
Fluval stratum

Weekly water change of about 30%

Recently added Amano Shimp going to add cherries too but cant get hold of any.


----------



## Nick72 (19 Jun 2020)

Wow!

Firstly I would be doing 50% water weekly changes as a minimum.

What fertilisers are you adding?  What's your regime?

I would be using a metal razor to clean the glass.  How often are you cleaning the glass?


----------



## Tomp91 (19 Jun 2020)

I do it with a tooth brush during water changes but its not fully off when am done. I razor blade is a good idea I'll try that!

I use Microbe-lift plants green <-- sounds kinda s*** now I've read the packet haha its maidenhead aquatics own brand I think they sold me it and its hasn't ran out to look at others yet.

I follow the instructions on the packaging kinda. I just do the smallest pour I can do (around 1 ml when measured) a week. Instructions say 5ml per 100L once or twice a week.


----------



## hypnogogia (19 Jun 2020)

I’d also try to siphon the algae up as you scrape it off, to avoid it floating in the water column, as part of the water change.


----------



## Nick72 (19 Jun 2020)

For clarity I mean one of these :

https://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Scraper-Cleaner-Blades-Aquarium/dp/B01N8PUHKA

I don't know that fertilisers but doubt it's the sole cause of the problem.

Can you post a shot of the whole tank.

Is it just that left hand side glass that gets covered?  Is there direct sunlight hitting that glass pane for much of the day?


----------



## Tomp91 (22 Jun 2020)

The window does shine more on the Algae side, I am aware that's a factor. Although its not as bad as this images makes out as the right side has had a more recent more thorough scrubbing, I had to stop half way through ( I normally wouldn't let it get that bad).

I am going to clean it all up to day and will post the result.

(The tank on the left is a gold fish I am watching for my Niece and the one on the right is snail waste in case you were wondering!)


----------



## Tomp91 (22 Jun 2020)

So I've cleaned the glass and the equipment, I really want to trim it all out of my carpet too but not sure I can get a way with changing anymore water today.


----------



## milla (22 Jun 2020)

Can't be the ferts lol.   

From the manufacturer. 

Plants Green is nitrate and phosphate free. This effectively prevents unwanted growth of algae.


----------



## Tomp91 (22 Jun 2020)

My camera is too poor to show it, but the carpet is riddled with it too. Any tips for cleaning that up with out destroying the MC?


----------



## cheekycharly (14 Feb 2021)

Surely this is being caused by light either too long of a period or too much exposed natural light from a window.

I used to get this on one side of my tank that was closest to the window. The next time I did a big overhaul I replaced the background with black vinyl wrap and put it on the side and back. Never had the algae since.

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## dcurzon (14 Feb 2021)

slip a thin sheet of card between the 2 tanks to cover the side and see if that helps.  Looks to be enough room in the gap


----------



## rebel (15 Feb 2021)

Is it GSA? If so add some more phosphate (or even some more of the usual ferts).

Otherwise you could reduce light slightly.


----------



## Fred Dulley (15 Feb 2021)

cheekycharly said:


> Surely this is being caused by light either too long of a period or too much exposed natural light from a window.
> 
> I used to get this on one side of my tank that was closest to the window. The next time I did a big overhaul I replaced the background with black vinyl wrap and put it on the side and back. Never had the algae since.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Agreed. I'd increase the water changes too.


----------



## louis_last (24 Feb 2021)

Tomp91 said:


> My camera is too poor to show it, but the carpet is riddled with it too. Any tips for cleaning that up with out destroying the MC?


Amano shrimps will tear through that kind of green algae in your carpet but in my experience they have to be A hungry and B big. You'll probably want to find a more permanent solution that addresses the root cause but If you take five BIG amanos and don't feed them for a few days then put them in there they will go to town on that carpet. I had a very similar situation due to a tank being disturbed by moving house, it was neglected for a while, filter left off for too long etc. and when I put the adult amanos back in they were seriously hungry and rolled through all the algae in the tank in under 12 hours.


----------

